# The Topshot... Seriously wtf?



## inconvenience

I don't know what kind of bizzare rituals the Hayes family engage in, but the Topshot is supernaturally accurate. I think I saw a guide for selling one's soul for accuracy in the box, but I'll have to check again when I get home.

I just got it yesterday. I'm not normally a fan of pinky holes but like everything else ergonomic, Bill just knows how to do it right.

My very first shot was dead center in a can from 40'. I didn't even really try as I didn't think I was seriously going to hit it. The aiming point for me is dead on. Slightly different than the OttRanger, but even more accurate for me.

It already feels like I've been shooting this thing for months. And I can't stop gripping it.

Like the Ranger, the polycarbonate is warm and almost organic feeling rather than "plasticky." It's fairly heavy for it's size, but in a good way.

The frame is tiny and disappears in a pocket, but feels like a full size frame as far as comfort and stress.

I don't really use tube holes, and may fill those in with Sugru. And I think Bill could go ahead and use 1" instead of 3/4" bands for the ones that come pre-banded. That's basically the only negatives for me about this slingshot. Which are basically none.

I hope to make some videos soon.


----------



## treefork

Well said !


----------



## Flatband

I may have to order one not only on what you said but the fact that it is a "high grip" slingshot. I love to brace my fingers as high up on the forks as possible. Good review!


----------



## Ibojoe

Great review! You talked me into it! But I'm not a hard sell, I love small frames. Good job


----------



## inconvenience

Thanks guys! At $20 it's almost stealing. I just wish I had remembered to order a few extra of Bill's killer new ties.



Flatband said:


> I may have to order one not only on what you said but the fact that it is a "high grip" slingshot. I love to brace my fingers as high up on the forks as possible. Good review!


It absolutely lends itself to that. I tested out a hunting bandset (2 layers of 1"x3/4" .040) and with a lanyard the stress on my hand was minimal.

I plan on ordering a second.

Just got done with my first real shooting session. Once I was warmed up I limited myself to 40 shots. Here are the results: (standard 33'. Only two misses- trying for the split on second can. )


----------



## Tag

Fantastic review Inconvinence!!!!!! Flatband said it perfectly also about supporting the frame towards the end of the forks.


----------



## inconvenience

Thanks Tag!

I've really become a Pocket Predator fanboi. I just don't know what took me so long.


----------



## deadeye

Love small ergos , there a great set up . They melt in the hand

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience

deadeye said:


> Love small ergos , there a great set up . They melt in the hand
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


It's the best one I've shot so far. Almost like pointing your finger.


----------



## deadeye

I shoot instinctive , so that's pretty much all I shoot . Along with pfs's .

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## roirizla

Hey you got one! Nice goin.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience

I got in some of the new black latex from SimpleShot. Being black on black I had to make a mark on the frame since I do a lot of low light shooting. White out was the first thing available.

I also hooked up one of the awesome lanyards Raventree traded to me.

At 33' if my anchor point is right and the dot is on target - I hit.

I am definitely going to order a second one and I think I'll carve one as well.


----------



## roirizla

inconvenience said:


> I got in some of the new black latex from SimpleShot. Being black on black I had to make a mark on the frame since I do a lot of low light shooting. White out was the first thing available.
> 
> I also hooked up one of the awesome lanyards Raventree traded to me.
> 
> At 33' if my anchor point is right and the dot is on target - I hit.
> 
> I am definitely going to order a second one and I think I'll carve one as well.


C'mon then, show meh!

Interested to see where you placed "the dot".


----------



## inconvenience

roirizla said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got in some of the new black latex from SimpleShot. Being black on black I had to make a mark on the frame since I do a lot of low light shooting. White out was the first thing available.
> I also hooked up one of the awesome lanyards Raventree traded to me.
> At 33' if my anchor point is right and the dot is on target - I hit.
> I am definitely going to order a second one and I think I'll carve one as well.
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon then, show meh!
> Interested to see where you placed "the dot".
Click to expand...

I was sloppy with the white out. I'm back to using medical tape..i recommend this as you can quickly change the position.. If you use a knife to handle it and don't touch the back it will stay on a few sessions.

I'm looking into using some sort of site material made for a firearm or bow.

This is a horrible rough cut piece I stuck on for a short session.i normally use a tiny sliver, cut neatky. If you want something semi-permenant you can buy a chrome vehicle decal and cut tiny silvers of that. The glue is very aggresive.


----------



## roirizla

inconvenience said:


> roirizla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got in some of the new black latex from SimpleShot. Being black on black I had to make a mark on the frame since I do a lot of low light shooting. White out was the first thing available.
> I also hooked up one of the awesome lanyards Raventree traded to me.
> At 33' if my anchor point is right and the dot is on target - I hit.
> I am definitely going to order a second one and I think I'll carve one as well.
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon then, show meh!
> Interested to see where you placed "the dot".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was sloppy with the white out. I'm back to using medical tape..i recommend this as you can quickly change the position.. If you use a knife to handle it and don't touch the back it will stay on a few sessions.
> 
> I'm looking into using some sort of site material made for a firearm or bow.
> 
> This is a horrible rough cut piece I stuck on for a short session.i normally use a tiny sliver, cut neatky. If you want something semi-permenant you can buy a chrome vehicle decal and cut tiny silvers of that. The glue is very aggresive.
Click to expand...

Thanks for sharin that  I'll give it a whirl.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## katana12

that is cool i will totally get 1


----------



## roirizla

katana12 said:


> that is cool i will totally get 1


Way to resurrect a thread! Go on already. It's one of the best frames I've ever had.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger

Well maybe I need to give the Top Shot a try. There is an old signed g10 Top Shot on eBay right now. I have it on my watch list.


----------



## AaronMB

Hey, Jolly: I've a gently owned Top Shot that needs some attention...


----------



## Can-Killa

AaronMB said:


> Hey, Jolly: I've a gently owned Top Shot that needs some attention...


Do you mean it's for sale? Or trade?

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger

AaronMB said:


> Hey, Jolly: I've a gently owned Top Shot that needs some attention...


I sent you a PM


----------



## wll

I don't own a TopShot as I'm afraid I'll start hitting what I'm aiming at ;- )

But I do have a Ranger, and it is one of the most comfortable slings I own, and it points/holds very well. I'm shooting it with the bands that came with it, and when I get my material and when I can get a good powerful hunting band set, it may be my "Big Medicine" sling.

I'll be trying 1" to 3/4" or ~ 25mm to ~19mm to start out with using .075 precise bands. Unless someone can give me a better set for 125-150gr ammo.

I'll be using this for Elephant, Rhino and Cape Buffalo ;- )

wll


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

I made one from poly and plan to make another, sturdier, to be used more often one from some 3/4" birch plank I have. Last time I judge a slingshot by its template/picture, that's for sure. Thank you Bill for posting that template for us!


----------



## Slingster

I have eye balled this one as well. Like Hobbit the design looked a little funky to me, but if it works then great. I should make one to see what I think. Been loving the Cherry Small OTT Ranger I made a while back. That frame has become one of my favorites. Maybe the TopShot will as well.


----------



## hoggy

bought one some time ago for the price. i was skeptical at first, but with a little work, like the torque, it has become a fav. so much so, that there are now 5 in my arsenal.


----------



## Bill Hays

Thanks Man!


----------

